# Were the Mavs after Shaq ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> I was told the Suns got word that Dallas was trying to trade for Shaq (in large part to combat the new-look Lakers' behemoth front line) and that that is what set this Phoenix-Miami deal in motion.
> 
> Afraid of what a Dallas team that featured Shaq, Dirk and Josh Howard would look like, the Suns have swept in and attempted to steal Shaq from the Mavericks.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3233185&name=broussard_chris


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Money wise it works I guess but I'm not too sure how it'll play out on the court. Shaq to Dallas would have made much more sense.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope not.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You guys are still awake ?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

croco said:


> You guys are still awake ?


My power went out like seven hours ago cause of a tornado, so I went to sleep early without any entertainment lol. It just came back on a hour or two ago so that woke me up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive been fine with the diop damp combo...we need to move dirk for a more traditional pf or move devin and terry or some of those wings for a young truely talented pg. Im talking Deron Williams or Chris Pual(i know, pipe dream)


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Trade for Jason Kidd!!! You guys need to now!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Ive been fine with the diop damp combo...we need to move dirk for a more traditional pf or move devin and terry or some of those wings for a young truely talented pg. Im talking Deron Williams or Chris Paul(i know, pipe dream)


But needful - there has to be some talented youth injected into this roster soon, or the window will submit to gravity.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> But needful - there has to be some *talented youth* injected into this roster soon, or the window will submit to gravity.


*BRANDON BASS!*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *BRANDON BASS!*


Good start - they need a backup after the mold of Stack though(Ager didn't work out)and another project like Mbenga in the middle.

But I still wouldn't be a fan. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Most of our projects have failed in recent years:

Mbenga - waived
Pops - waived
Ager - no impact so far
Podkolzin - waived
Barea - can't run the point in the NBA effectively
Marshall - waived


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> Most of our projects have failed in recent years:
> 
> Mbenga - waived
> Pops - waived
> ...



I still think you can add Harris to the list of failed projects...not because hes not pretty good but because hes not trade up and take at #5 good...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We still got Fazekas! :lol:

BTW, I think Barea runs the point very well. I would much rather have Barea at PG than Terry. When Terry has his hands on the ball, the offense becomes completely stagnant.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We still got Fazekas! :lol:
> 
> BTW, I think Barea runs the point very well. I would much rather have Barea at PG than Terry. When Terry has his hands on the ball, the offense becomes completely stagnant.


Well, that's not saying much. We all know that Terry is a shooting guard, combo guard at best. Barea also shoots too much and he is simply too small to ever be more than a spark plug off the bench for a few minutes and even then it's 4 on 5 on defense ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I still think you can add Harris to the list of failed projects...not because hes not pretty good but because hes not trade up and take at #5 good...


He still is the best point guard in that draft class though and that was the only reason why the Mavs traded for him. He might never be an All-Star caliber player, but he filled a need and has shown enough to not consider him a failed project.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

croco said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=3233185&name=broussard_chris


What they didn't talk about was the luxury tax. The Suns owner is actually paying $40 mil a year for Shaq.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Well, that's not saying much. We all know that Terry is a shooting guard, combo guard at best. Barea also shoots too much and he is simply too small to ever be more than a spark plug off the bench for a few minutes and even then it's 4 on 5 on defense ...


I think I need to start a BareaWagon....

Under Avery, Barea will develop into a better guard than 50% of the starters out there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol, come on now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't forget Josh Powell and Marquis Daniels.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Don't forget Josh Powell and Marquis Daniels.


Daniels could have thrived in Nellie ball. AJ taking over killed Daniels' game, so I still can't call that a bust just because he wasn't in the right environment....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Daniels could have thrived in Nellie ball. AJ taking over killed Daniels' game, so I still can't call that a bust just because he wasn't in the right environment....


True. Sucks he's pretty much in obscurity right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

TexasG said:


> What they didn't talk about was the luxury tax. The Suns owner is actually paying $40 mil a year for Shaq.


That's not exactly true. They save $406,207 this year (meaning they actually save $812,414 when luxury tax is figured in). Next year they save $2,070,000 (assuming Marion wouldn't have opted out of his contract), which is $4,140,000 when the luxury tax is factored in. It's only for one season that their payroll increases (2009-2010), and it's by $20,000,000. It won't significantly put them in the tax (the threshold goes up every year), but it could if they use their MLE. In short, the Suns were already in the tax. The Shaq trade gave them tax relief for this season and next.

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/suns.jsp


----------

